# Olympic Rescue It!



## RH

http://www.olympic.com/products/olympic-rescue-it-wood-and-concrete-resurfacer


So anyone try it? The sample board in Lowe's felt like concrete and it's something like $160/5. I'm guessing something that thick gets low mileage, I can't believe it's better to put that on than replace a few boards and slap a solid stain on it (gasp!) but I've been wrong many, many times before.....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

It's DIY product but I would like to use on deck floors when HO wants a solid stain.


----------



## RH

The sample I felt was hard as nails, way more than a solid. At least a solid can breathe a bit right? I feel like this stuff is trapping moisture inside, but the coating alone might hold it together! Of course who knows how hard the finished product is on a real deck.

Sherwin Williams has some sort of WB floor coating similar to this I used once on a small porch for a crummy rental property but I can't remember the name. Definitely a paint though and that's a no-no on decks, this was a covered porch floor (and falling apart for that matter)


----------



## Jmayspaint

I was checking out the Super Deck brand version of these high build elasto's at a trade show tonight. The samples were pretty impressive. Gets 100 ft per gallon. 

A buddy of mine made me a sample of the Restore, I think its from Rustolem. It's on new wood so doesn't demonstrate the crack filling aspects. You can tell its tough and thick though. I think it gets even less footage than the super deck.


----------



## Damon T

Looks painfully slow to apply! I think I would rather pressure wash, strip, sand and apply a typical stain. I did just have a client ask about this stuff a couple days ago and I didn't know anything about it, so at least I'm a little less ignorant now. Thanks PaintTalk!


----------



## playedout6

We used some this week...covers AWESOME...spreads well...unless you suffer with Carpal Tunnel...very thick ! I liked it as nothing stays on decks because of the snow we get and the cross over products being used here in Canada are crap...some days I think we are just guinea pigs for the chemical companies...100 square feet out of the can seems normal ...dries very fast .


----------



## Dave Mac

playedout6 said:


> We used some this week...covers AWESOME...spreads well...unless you suffer with Carpal Tunnel...very thick ! I liked it as nothing stays on decks because of the snow we get and the cross over products being used here in Canada are crap...some days I think we are just guinea pigs for the chemical companies...100 square feet out of the can seems normal ...dries very fast .


 
how long does it take to apply a 100 sq ft??


----------



## straight_lines

SW has had a product similar at their pro shows for a while now. Its an additive to exterior paint.


----------



## Jmayspaint

I landed a 1,200 sq'ft deck yesterday to be done with this stuff. The HO had been watching YouTube videos about the stuff, and was already sold on it. 
I figured about 1hr per 100 sq of floor just for the application (each coat). I think that will be enough to compensate for thickness of the material. I hope so anyway. 
The pickets and posts will get a matching solid stain. 
I'm kinda excited about these products. If it will hold its bond, it should last a good long while. 
Would rather use the Super Deck brand, but its so much more expensive. It already costs 2-3 times more to use the Olympic over regular deck products. Through in $40+ a gallon for the super deck and it was just too much. (For this HO anyway)


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

joshmays1976 said:


> I figured about 1hr per 100 sq of floor just for the application (each coat). I think that will be enough to compensate for thickness of the material. I hope so anyway.


Do you have to put more than one coat on? I saw a Home Depot video--not sure what brand they were using--but it seemed like one coat would do.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Pete the Painter said:


> Do you have to put more than one coat on? I saw a Home Depot video--not sure what brand they were using--but it seemed like one coat would do.


All the systems I've checked out spec two coats. HD has the Restore. It goes on literally twice as thick as the Rescue. 25 ft per gal with 2 coats instead of 50. 

The specs even give footage in terms of 2 coats. First time I've ever seen that.

I guess it sounds better to say 'it will cover 25 square feet with 2 coats' than to say it gets 50 feet per gallon!

I guess its like a lot of things, one coat might be ok, but its designed for two.


----------



## Jmayspaint

BTW, the BM version by super deck juts says it gets 100 ft per gallon. Same as the Rescue, just worded differently. 

Another example of stupid marketing phrases. 

My favorite is "Grab and Go!"


----------



## Jmayspaint

........


----------



## playedout6

Dave Mac said:


> how long does it take to apply a 100 sq ft??


Well...by brush it took 2 of us about 3-4 hours total on a deck floor only...no spindles...flooring only . I also did 5 steps in that time period .


----------



## Rbriggs82

playedout6 said:


> Well...by brush it took 2 of us about 3-4 hours total on a deck floor only...no spindles...flooring only . I also did 5 steps in that time period .


How big was the deck, one or two coats?


----------



## Cam3sc

Tried a similar product from SW. Think it was called Deck Revive. Wasn't made by SW believe another company manufactured it. Worked really well but it was pretty $$$


----------



## playedout6

Rbriggs82 said:


> How big was the deck, one or two coats?


 The deck was about 200sq ft...we did one coat and it took about 4 man hours by brush and we spent some extra time making sure it covered on one coat and also getting it into the sides of the decking so that the old stain color did not stand out like a sore thumb . I was off a bit in that previous post on the time .


----------



## Jmayspaint

What do you guys think of product specs ( like the specs for this product) that say not to pressure wash because you can force contaminates into the pours of the wood? 

I know there is sort of a movement to keep people, especially DIY's, from screwing up there decks with pressure washing. I wonder if its just part of that, or if there is really something to it.

http://buyat.ppg.com/rep_pafpainttools_files/Olympic/tdb/79702.pdf


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

joshmays1976 said:


> What do you guys think of product specs ( like the specs for this product) that say not to pressure wash because you can force contaminates into the pours of the wood?
> 
> I know there is sort of a movement to keep people, especially DIY's, from screwing up there decks with pressure washing. I wonder if its just part of that, or if there is really something to it.
> 
> http://buyat.ppg.com/rep_pafpainttools_files/Olympic/tdb/79702.pdf


I was looking at the product yesterday, I think that is one of the main reasons.
I was wondering how good is it? seems like it wears a little but just rubbing your finger.


----------



## ttd

I hear that the Behr "Deck Over" works well. Oops, it has Behr on the label. That automatically means it cannot work...right?


----------



## bluehound13

We did a deck recently with this stuff http://deckreform.com/product.html#deckreform . Used a tool that they offer to get between the gaps. I would recommend it for my future projects of the sort. I haven't had an experience with the Olympic rescue yet.


----------



## FroggyDawg

Does anyone have a follow up after putting Olympic Rescue on deck? Did it last? Can I use it on railing or should I stain that part?


----------



## PaintNerd

FroggyDawg said:


> Does anyone have a follow up after putting Olympic Rescue on deck? Did it last? Can I use it on railing or should I stain that part?


You can use Rescue It on the railings if you prefer, but if they are in good condition you can simply stain stain them and it will be faster and easier to brush.


----------



## Totter

I used this on 3 decks as well as my own deck this summer. I was tired of staining it every few years and when I saw this at Lowes I decided to give it a try. Time will tell how it wears but so far it has held up to the abuse of two kids under 5 yrs old, chairs being dragged and pulled into the table, a southern exposure, etc. It went on quick and requires 2 coats. Filled all the cracks as advertised!


----------



## cdaniels

It looks really good.I hope it holds up well for you.


----------



## RH

Totter what sort of shape was your own deck in when you applied the Rescue it? How large were the cracks it filled?


----------



## Totter

Gibberish45 said:


> Totter what sort of shape was your own deck in when you applied the Rescue it? How large were the cracks it filled?


The cracks were maybe 1/8". I had filled most of them with wood filler prior to applying the Rescue It. It's a shame to cover the cedar deck with a solid product (I prefer the look of stained cedar) but like I said, it had a lot of cracks and I was tired of the yearly maintenance.

Here's a before pic.


----------



## Moonstruck

Nice photos, Totter. By the way, what color is that?

I'm planning on using Rescue It on my front porch and front steps. I used it a couple of months ago on a friend's deck. It was a small deck, about 40 sq. ft. It took one full gallon to give it two coats, but it looked great after it was done.

Rescue It has been on the market only since this spring, so time will tell how long it will last.


----------



## Chitleah

*Olympic rescue*

Does anyone have any reviews since it been down for a while?


----------

